# The Bendigo Sutton-Grange Tiger Snake Farm



## moosenoose (Sep 29, 2004)

I' ve been thinking about going to this place for awhile now. I knew it existed and just recently found some info on it. I'm also just wondering if anyone here has been lucky enough to visit it?

According to the advertisment they are looking for groups who wish to tour the premises and it seems to be by appointment only. 

I wouldn't be ready to go there for about a month, and because of that I felt it might also give people here some time to think about coming along and making a day out of it, as you'd need to travelling out there :lol: Perhaps pack an esky, some ice, some snags, BEER! my god don't forget the BEER :lol: and have a barbie somewhere afterwards. It's food for thought! :roll:  







I hope it not something run by the evil Dr. Venomless! :evil:


----------



## trader (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi Moosenoose, sounds like a great idea! I found this little write up on it taken from http://bendigo.yourguide.com.au

"" Tours teach snake lore  
Tuesday, 16 March 2004

ONE of Bendigo's more unusual businesses is now open to visitors both local and abroad.

The Bendigo-Sutton Grange Tiger-Snake Farm hopes to educate people about this particularly venomous Australian reptile, which is a protected species and the fourth most poisonous land snake in the world.

For farm manager Robert, the reptile is beautiful and often misunderstood.

"I have been fascinated in tiger snakes from a very young age - they are a remarkable Australian species," he said.

"The brown snake is a bit too plain for my liking, and they tend not to live in the kind of wonderful habitats that tiger snakes do."

There are eight different sub-species of tiger snake, and the farm has a selection in cages similar to their wild habitats.

ntsa So what does draw a person into making that decision to evolve their career around such a deadly reptile?

"They are an easy animal, but, like everything, they have their own diseases and their own requirements," Robert said.

Depending on the success of the Tiger Snake Farm, Robert hopes to expand the business on to a larger property at Sutton Grange.

ntsa A snake, like any other animal or reptile, needs regular attention in order to survive.nte ntsa "Thankfully, these snakes come from a cooler southerly region and if I was to take one north, the tropical heat would just kill it," Robert said.nte Bookings for snake farm tours can be made by phoning (0409) 86-4937. ""

 Cheers, Jude


----------



## peterescue (Sep 29, 2004)

They sell them. Fantastic.


----------



## kevyn (Sep 29, 2004)

If only...


----------



## Tommo (Sep 29, 2004)

i would like to go but to far away


----------



## Hydro (Sep 29, 2004)

hi guys i live in maybrough about 30 mins away from bendigo and i also work and bendigo i would love to find out more about this farm ie where it is and what hours its open if anyone has any info please let me know.


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 29, 2004)

there is a phone number on the ad
Just under the line "Tours by appointment only"


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 29, 2004)

I realize it is a fair way to travel to get there for some, but I think it'll make for a fun day. Where are you Ricko? :lol:


----------



## stockeh (Sep 30, 2004)

keep us up to date with your plans moose wouldnt mind havin a squiz at that


----------



## Ricko (Sep 30, 2004)

i'd go, im in lilydale but i would definetly go.


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 30, 2004)

I wonder if a bendigo - ballarat tour is possible. Tigers in the morning and pales for scales in the arvo. That would be worth the trip for me


----------



## Ricko (Sep 30, 2004)

thats what i was thinking too mate. im sure he would love a group of us around, may even make some sales im pretty sure


----------



## stockeh (Sep 30, 2004)

well i have 2 people for sure, could probably come up with more if numbers are an issue, is there a min group size?


----------



## stockeh (Sep 30, 2004)

p.s. the pails idea sounds fantastic, i am sure that he would be only too happy to accomodate us


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 30, 2004)

stockeh said:


> p.s. the pails idea sounds fantastic, i am sure that he would be only too happy to accomodate us



Thats an awesome idea Fuscus! I didn't realize Roy was out that way as well! Sounding like a really cool day!


----------



## stockeh (Sep 30, 2004)

make it happen moose


----------



## Stevo (Sep 30, 2004)

Maybe we could do some moose shooting while were out?


----------



## stockeh (Sep 30, 2004)

anyone know a good butcher??


----------



## Stevo (Sep 30, 2004)

I know "of" a good butcher, apparently he is well hung.


----------



## stockeh (Sep 30, 2004)

is that so.... not what i hear the ladies saying... but they have been known to lie


----------



## Stevo (Sep 30, 2004)

He told me he just wishes there was ladies talking about him lies or truth..........


----------



## stockeh (Sep 30, 2004)

dont be so modest mate you know your fighting them off with a stick...... so are ya gonna come to this day out or what???


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2004)

I know why the Moose can't go for another month or so. It's because he has to lodge application (in triplicate) to his missus for permission to go. She in turn will demand a complete month of compliance with the understanding that at the end of said month and if the Moose has passed all husbandly tests that she has given him to perform and if she's in a good mood at the end of the month then he may well be allowed to go.

It's a long shot Moose but I say go for it mate.
Just don't come back with another one of them huge tattoos. :twisted: 



Gregory.


----------



## Stevo (Sep 30, 2004)

Yes im coming matt i already told moose id donate the snags for the bbq( i may need a bigger stick tho) I am a bit worried now greg tho, what if moose organises it and is a bad boy and cant go. Maybe matt should hold the tickets.....


----------



## stockeh (Sep 30, 2004)

catch you there will be good to see people on a more social level instead of from behind my table when i usually see ya's


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 30, 2004)

There you go!  It's all systems go! Now all we will have to decide on is a date! :wink:


----------



## Stevo (Sep 30, 2004)

lmao u might need a new contract with acceptable dates on it


----------



## stockeh (Sep 30, 2004)

I think there could be a definate market out there for those forms moose..... maybe you should get your legal sector to draft a trademark application on them


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 30, 2004)

Thats a whole new contract! Don't go there lol


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 30, 2004)

Get permissions from the tiger farm and pails before you go any further.


----------



## rodentrancher (Sep 30, 2004)

Dave's a butcher. He can come and slaughter and cut up the moose.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2004)

*Priceless*


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 30, 2004)

Okay, I've spoken to Rob from the Sutton-Grange Snake Farm and penciled in for Sun 7th Nov @ 11.30am we can work around and change that to suit everyone who would wish to attend, so it's not a concrete arrangement! I can probably grab a couple of stragglers on my way through if that would help anyone? I will be coming from Nunawading/ Mitcham.

The entry to the Farm is free, as Rob explained to me he cannot legally charge people for the tour but suggested that if we liked what we saw a gold coin donation wouldn't go astray :lol: He seems like a good bloke!  

I have also sent an email off to Roy Pails as follows:



> I?m optimistically looking at visiting the Bendigo Sutton-Grange Tiger Snake Farm with a group of like-minded herpologists, approx 10 of us in total during early November. I?m a bit of a regular to your web-site, which looks great incidentally, and was curious as to whether you would entertain the thought of allowing us to also tour your premises? We would visit either yourself or the Sutton- Grange location first before breaking for lunch somewhere and then continuing onward to our next destination, that way we can make a day of it. I have spoken to Rob from the Sutton Grange Tiger Snake farm and a visit at 11.30am on 7th November is sketched in and can be altered if the date does not suit you. Naturally we will try and establish dates and times to suit everyone involved. Hope to be in contact with you soon.



I'll let you know what his reply is! So I suppose we can let the fun and games begin! Who's coming? Is the date bad? Will Stevo be able to keep those sausages on ice that long? Lets hear it! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Ricko (Sep 30, 2004)

im definetly in mate. if u get reply from roy and he is sceptical about it tell him he also may make a few sales on the day also. who else is gonna go. im sure woma_n would be up for it as well (i hope). so is it a park and yoiu walk around and see tiger's or are they in enclosures? im getting excited gotta settle myself.


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm not sure what the place is like myself Ricko lol He probably hands out big industrial boots! :wink: 

I got this response from Roy. He sounds keen.



> Hi Luke,
> 
> Shouldn't be a problem. Anytime of the day should be ok. Let me know what time you will be here and I can put you in my diary. Can you email me your mobile phone number and if there are any changes I can let you know.
> 
> Regards Roy



I've sent him my mobile. The ball is rollin' :wink:


----------



## trader (Sep 30, 2004)

Daavid and I will be joining you  Thanx for arranging it Moosenoose! U did good! :wink: 

Cheers, Jude


----------



## westhamsc (Sep 30, 2004)

i'm in moose see ya there all


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 30, 2004)

I should be able to make the effort. I'll bring the credit card


----------



## stockeh (Sep 30, 2004)

looks like it is going to be a good turnout


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

maybe i missed something but where is it at?


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 1, 2004)

*Stevo
Ricko & Woma_n
Judy & David (Trader)
Fuscus (maybe)
Matt (Stockeh)
Hydro
Westhamsc*

And myself makes 10! Looks real good! Anyone else?


----------



## Bryony (Oct 1, 2004)

where is bendigo?
vic?


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 1, 2004)

You got it Byrony! Coming? lol


----------



## Stevo (Oct 1, 2004)

what about zoe and soul?


----------



## stockeh (Oct 1, 2004)

My other half will be there to moose so looking at 11


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 1, 2004)

No worries Matt lol 11 and counting! :wink:  Where's the Ouzo and the Soulster? You can run but you can't hide! :mrgreen:


----------



## stockeh (Oct 1, 2004)

looks like we are gonna have to hire a bus...lol...


----------



## OuZo (Oct 1, 2004)

oohhhhh i only just read this post now...thanx for remembering us stevo lol 

it sounds awesome! we're in definitely! push it a few weeks back and it can double as my bithday lol  :lol: . i've never been to roy's either so that will be great. wow reading this whole thread in one go has gotten me really excited lol. specially if fuscy comes! 

what about nick and sal? and phillis?

ps just got your pm then moose...and a :roll: to you too :lol:


----------



## westhamsc (Oct 1, 2004)

no not nick.
ok he can come unless he has no beer to give me.


----------



## stockeh (Oct 1, 2004)

Nick would most likely come .... i mean he did travel from philip island to hoppers just for the VHS meeting... now thats commitment


----------



## OuZo (Oct 1, 2004)

lol westy 

he wasnt there long was he matt? maybe i just didnt see him most of the time lol :?


----------



## westhamsc (Oct 1, 2004)

and he didn't have any beer with him whats going on?

did i scare him?


----------



## stockeh (Oct 1, 2004)

he was hidden up the back but then had to leave a little early.... actually he left in a bit of a rush... the jacket had a bit of a bulge in it and i havent heard anything from him since... did anyone do a head count on those albinos??????


----------



## OuZo (Oct 1, 2004)

> the jacket had a bit of a bulge in it



:shock: musta been a long jacket... :lol:


----------



## stockeh (Oct 1, 2004)

hmmm *cough*


----------



## OuZo (Oct 1, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## stockeh (Oct 1, 2004)

im not even gonna ask how you would know what you are implying there zo... i respect you too much for that ...lol..


----------



## OuZo (Oct 1, 2004)

lol hey *you* said there was a bulge! most jackets finish at waist line thats all...  :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 1, 2004)

*Stevo
Ricko & Woma_n
Judy & David (Trader)
Fuscus (maybe)
Matt & Other Half (name eludes me lol)(Stockeh)
Hydro
Westhamsc
Zoe & Soulster
Westy*

14 including yours truly and counting!  I thinking its a way off before we go but it might give people a better chance of attending. So there is a slight method in my madness :wink: I hope everyone is okay with the date: Sunday 7th November @ 11.30am at The Bendigo Snake farm. I'll get the address for the place on here over the next few days.


----------



## stockeh (Oct 1, 2004)

the bulge i was referring to was quite obviously an albino carpet python.... gutter mind


----------



## stockeh (Oct 1, 2004)

its haley mate but i wont let her know you forgot


----------



## OuZo (Oct 1, 2004)

hehehe


----------



## OuZo (Oct 1, 2004)

oohhh i just realised i might be working that day but i should be able to rearrange it...will let you know asap


----------



## stockeh (Oct 1, 2004)

i am left wondering what nick will think when he reads this thread and sees that it has degenerated into a discussion about his "bulge"


----------



## OuZo (Oct 1, 2004)

> i am left wondering what nick will think when he reads this thread and sees that it has degenerated into a discussion about his "bulge"



lmao how embarassment


----------



## Stevo (Oct 1, 2004)

theres been alot of talk about peoples meat in this thread....... making me hungry


----------



## stockeh (Oct 1, 2004)

and i always seem to be involved.... you lot drag me down to your level so easily


----------



## Stevo (Oct 1, 2004)

i was wondering matt does anyone ever wave back?????


----------



## stockeh (Oct 1, 2004)

not yet.... bloody thing annoys me but i forget how to change it


----------



## Bryony (Oct 1, 2004)

anyone for a road trip? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stockeh (Oct 1, 2004)

Nome is gonna be living near you soon bry maybe she will be up for it.... its not that far


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 1, 2004)

In the words of Zoe 'There will be *Tigersnakes*, TIGERSNAKES I TELLS YA!' :shock:


----------



## OuZo (Oct 1, 2004)

lol how did they get to be my words :shock: . thats it. i'm definitely getting a fishy fishy photo now! lol

are we all eating stevo's meat or do we each bring our own?


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2004)

It's only a 9 hour drive......hmmmmmm, I wonder. Should I?


----------



## stockeh (Oct 1, 2004)

c'mon mate you know you want to


----------



## Bryony (Oct 1, 2004)

hmmmm i am wondering also


----------



## OuZo (Oct 1, 2004)

GREG! GREG! GREG! GREG! you can stay at our place again if you can handle the sofa bed lol


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 1, 2004)

OuZo said:


> lol how did they get to be my words :shock: .



Well I was close Zoe! :lol: 




OuZo said:


> lmao lay down the law for god's sake man! there's gonna be albino darwins! ALBINO DARWINS! :twisted: :twisted:



http://www.aussiepythons.com/index....&postorder=asc&highlight=vhs+meeting&start=30

:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2004)

OuZo said:


> GREG! GREG! GREG! GREG! you can stay at our place again if you can handle the sofa bed lol





If someone could find me a cheap motel or Caravan park nearby, me and the missus and a couple of my kids will come down for a few days.


----------



## stockeh (Oct 1, 2004)

A Ballarat Windmill Caravan Park, Western Hwy, ALFREDTON 3350, Phone: (03) 5334 1686
Situated in the historic Avenue of Honour, surrounded by trees and away from suburbia. Includes spacious wooden cabins, games and recreation areas.

Onsite vans for $53 per night mate


----------



## stockeh (Oct 1, 2004)

then you could even check out the ballarat wildlife park on the saturday


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks Matt.


----------



## OuZo (Oct 1, 2004)

> If someone could find me a cheap motel or Caravan park nearby, me and the missus and a couple of my kids will come down for a few days



anything to stay away from the sofa bed again hey lol . who ya gonna bring? bring eth and krys!



> Well I was close Zoe!



lol i forgot about that one moose!


----------



## stockeh (Oct 1, 2004)

no worries mate if that doesnt do the job for you i know of some others around the same area just let me know


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2004)

Seeing as how I don't know my way around down there, I suppose the closest one to where the outing is heading to is the best for me.


Yeah Zo. Ethan and Krys.


----------



## stockeh (Oct 1, 2004)

Central City Caravan Park 
Caravan Park & Camping Grounds/Sites. 
Address: 362 High St, Bendigo.
Phone: (03) 5443 6937

This might be the go then mate it is actually in bendigo which is where the farm is, never stayed there though so cant vouch for it


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 1, 2004)

stockeh said:


> then you could even check out the ballarat wildlife park on the saturday



Thats a great little place, just down the road from Sovereign Hill!

http://www.sovereignhill.com.au/flash.shtml

Your weekend is planned Greg :lol: What are you waiting for! We must be getting close to 20 by now! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stevo (Oct 1, 2004)

i forgot to mention luke im bringing 23 drunken butchers also.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 1, 2004)

Stevo said:


> i forgot to mention luke im bringing 23 drunken butchers also.



:lol: :lol: :lol: 

*Stevo 
Ricko & Woma_n 
Judy & David (Trader) 
Fuscus (maybe) 
Matt & Other Half (name eludes me lol)(Stockeh) 
Hydro 
Westhamsc 
Zoe & Soulster 
Westy 
Greg + Missus + 2 kids*

18 including yours truly! Kickin' butt! + Stevo's 23 drunken butchers! You'd better bring a whole cow Stevo! lmao


----------



## OuZo (Oct 1, 2004)

> Westhamsc





> Westy



we dont have to keep an eye on 2 of em do we! lol


----------



## trader (Oct 1, 2004)

Yeah Zoe!! Daavid and I have been wondering where you were...Glad to hear you will be joining us at the Tiger Farm!  Aaand especially getting to have Fuscus there is so kewell! :wink: What day is your B'day again Zoe??? and Greg it will be awesome to see you again too...ahhhh a good relaxing time!  Cheers, Jude


----------



## OuZo (Oct 1, 2004)

judy you sound as excited as i am lol   

i will work on convincing fuscy to come 

and my b'day is on 29th november yyyaaayyy! lol. did u get my pm?


----------



## westhamsc (Oct 1, 2004)

> and my b'day is on 29th november yyyaaayyy!



that means party zoe


----------



## soulweaver (Oct 1, 2004)

if your comming mate, might have to be a alcohol free event


----------



## westhamsc (Oct 1, 2004)

lmao

no drinking for me


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 1, 2004)

7th of November? You guys are UTTER SLIME for organising something like this when I can't come!!! :evil: :cry: :evil: :cry: :evil: :cry: :evil: :cry:


----------



## Jarvis78 (Oct 1, 2004)

sounds cool. I'll be in that. its only 2 days before my birthday!!!


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2004)

Sorry for all the fuss kids. I can't come. I have the WIRES Reptile handling course on the 6th and 7th of November.........spewin'.


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 1, 2004)

How far away is the airport ?


----------



## OuZo (Oct 1, 2004)

> How far away is the airport ?



from bendigo?

awwww greg  maybe we should push it back a week kids!


----------



## westhamsc (Oct 1, 2004)

> I can't come



i'll have a coke for you mate :wink:


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 1, 2004)

> Quote:
> 
> I can't come
> 
> ...



I'll study hard and get an extra mark on my exam for you as my way of saying thankyou


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 6, 2004)

Moosey ya can put me down as definate for Roys place and probably the farm too


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 6, 2004)

Remind me closer to the date cos I'll prob forget all about it by then


----------



## soulweaver (Oct 6, 2004)

yeah old age has already caught him by surprise. 

is it still going ahead moose??


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 6, 2004)

Is WHAT still going ahead??


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 7, 2004)

No worries Africa. I was just about to let ppl know everything is cool with Roy Pails, he's got us in his diary for somewhere between 2 and 3pm. I just got his email back this morning.    I'll have to do a count lol but the numbers are looking good! Can't wait


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 7, 2004)

It's looking unlikly that I will be able to make it


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 7, 2004)

Fuscus said:


> It's looking unlikly that I will be able to make it



Awww Fuscus!!!!! What are you doing????? Pressure ppls pressure   :wink:


----------



## Stevo (Oct 7, 2004)

Come on fuscus think of it as meet the vics


----------



## trader (Oct 7, 2004)

com' on Fuscus, it would be so kewell to have you join us!!! 

puuuleeease!


----------



## trader (Oct 7, 2004)

soulweaver said:


> yeah old age has already caught him by surprise.



:shock: ...now Soulweaver, I am sure Afro is younger than me ..you aren't saying I am 'old age' too R U?? :wink: 

Jude


----------



## nigmax (Oct 7, 2004)

:shock:  :lol: 8)  :roll: :wink: :!: BULGE HEY :!: .
By the way ive got this really interesting carpet for sale :wink: .
Ill come if someone feels like picking me and my eskie up from the island seems im not allowed to ride as fast as i would like :!:


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 7, 2004)

Okay, I hope I've got this right! :lol: We have coming at present:

*Trader - Judy & David
Hydro
Fuscus - COME ON!!!
Stockeh and other half + Two others?
Ricko & Woma_n
Stevo
Westhamsc
Zoe & Souly
Africa*

13 definates including me! Thats considering Stocky can't get the other two persons he know to come along and Fuscy bails out on us!!

The green light has been given for the start at the Bendigo Tigersnake Farm @ 11.30am on Sunday the 7th November, where afterwards either in Bendigo or Ballarat we will break for a Barbie and a few 'sigh' refreshments before continuing onward as discussed with Roy to his premises between 2-3pm for a tour of his establishment. Too damn good!  

Sorry to hear you can't attend Sdaji! Sunday! What on earth are you doing preplanning anything in a months time on a Sunday!? :shock:  Oh well, best of luck for your studies! And Nigmax where are you trying to come from? Philip Island I presume! Get Westy to pick you up on his way through :lol: :lol: Have I missed anything? :roll:


----------



## trader (Oct 7, 2004)

U R doing well :mrgreen:...What would you like us to bring for refreshments?/ Meat for the barbie?? salads?, rolls/buns? Let us know please Moosenoose 

Cheers, Judy and Daavid


----------



## OuZo (Oct 7, 2004)

moose ya forgot jarvis78...pretty sure he's coming too 

fuscy you HAVE to come!   

sorry nick lol  . how them capeies going btw?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey,
Well looks like I will be down in Vic from the 4-9th of November. I would love to come, but need to talk to parents.. Not 100 percent on being in Vic either.

Put me down as a maybe. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2004)

Wanna catch up with me mate Stevo too, he promised me we would find some tiger snakes when I come down. hehehe



Brodie


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 7, 2004)

> Sorry to hear you can't attend Sdaji! Sunday! What on earth are you doing preplanning anything in a months time on a Sunday!?



I'm a strange individual 

Couldn't you push it forward two weeks?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah push it forward 2 weeks . I can come down to vic anytime during Nov hopefully


----------



## soulweaver (Oct 7, 2004)

trader said:


> soulweaver said:
> 
> 
> > yeah old age has already caught him by surprise.
> ...



no, i know better then to comment on a womens age 

afro is just an easy target


----------



## nigmax (Oct 7, 2004)

Thats ok miss Zoe, the capies are good no luck this year though.


----------



## OuZo (Oct 7, 2004)

awww poo 

maybe next year


----------



## nigmax (Oct 7, 2004)

thats ok at least ive got the incubator ready for next year lol should have all the glitches sorted out by then.


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 7, 2004)

Ahh Nick! Bad mistake mate, I reckon if they didn't go this year they never will so you better sell them to me cheap while you got the chance


----------



## nigmax (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah your right afro now that i think about it :wink: ,
ill bring em up this weekend. :shock:


----------



## Stevo (Oct 8, 2004)

If u can get to or close to cranbourne nigmax i can get u the rest of the way. Judy ill bring snags and burgers for the barbie but if u want eye fillet i think im all out this year. Brodie if u come to this i can guarantee u will see some tiger snakes lol.
Cheers Stevo


----------



## westhamsc (Oct 8, 2004)

nick i can take you if you can get your self to frankston theres plenty of room for a esky :wink:


----------



## nigmax (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks fellas, ill be able to get up to Cranbourne i reckon Stevo its only an hr up the track, damm what fun it would be in the westmobile with the eskie :twisted:


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 8, 2004)

*Trader - Judy & David 
Hydro 
Fuscus - COME ON!!! 
Stockeh and other half + Two others? 
Ricko & Woma_n 
Stevo 
Westhamsc 
Zoe & Souly 
Africa 
Javis78
Baritji - maybe
Nigmax*

Thats 15 including myself. 19 if we see Brodes, Fuscus and Matts two other inclusions  Nice to see your back again Brodes


----------



## stockeh (Oct 8, 2004)

moose it will just be haley and myself coming, the other two have piked out, thanks mate


----------



## dhanson (Oct 8, 2004)

Moose - if this is an open invitation myself and my son would love to join to Snake Tour. We probably would be carpooling with the Traders (Judy and Daavid)
Derek


----------



## OuZo (Oct 8, 2004)

its open to anyone that wants to come derek...and any friends of judy and daavids are welcome with us!

everybody gang up on fuscus...he HAS to come!


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 8, 2004)

Just perhaps Fuscus has a serious reason for not being able to make it? Perhaps someone should ask in case we are making him feel bad because of something outside his control. Just a thought.


----------



## OuZo (Oct 8, 2004)

i know the reason...i think he could maybe make it...depends on a few thingies...but i hope so


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 8, 2004)

Hehehe


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi Derek, like Zoe said it's an open invitation  I only happened to get the ball rolling with it, but from here on in its an all devouring creature I have no control over :lol: :lol: :lol: The more the merrier I reckon 

*DEFINATES:*
*Trader - Judy & David 
Hydro 
Stockeh - Matt & Haley
Ricko & Woma_n 
Stevo 
Westhamsc 
Zoe & Souly 
Africa 
Javis78
Nigmax
dhanson - Derek & son*

*MAYBE:*
*Baritji 
Fuscus *

17 Definates
2 Maybes


----------



## dhanson (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks Moose - be nice to put names and faces to avatars and email nicknames
Derek


----------



## soulweaver (Oct 9, 2004)

africancichlidau said:


> Just perhaps Fuscus has a serious reason for not being able to make it? Perhaps someone should ask in case we are making him feel bad because of something outside his control. Just a thought.




c'mon afro, we all know this isn't the aps spirit


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 9, 2004)

Just to clear the air, the reason I am a maybe for the tiger farm is that the company I'm working for has shut down its development section which means that at the end of the month I will be looking for work. Combine that with Motorola closing its development section in Adelaide means its not a good time for a nerd to be out of work (how the mighty has fallen, during the tech boom of 2000, I was getting 2 unsolicited job offers a week). Its cool, I wanted to get out of IT and do something else, 15 years in front of a computer is too much. I regard this oppertunity as forced finger removal .
Anyhow the question is,
A/ do I stay in Adelaide, get a part time job and try and make a go of the photography
B/ Shift back to QLD, get a part time job and try and make a go of the photography
C/ Stay in Adelaide for the summer , get a part time job and try and make a go of the photography then shift to QLD, get a part time job and try and make a go of the photography 

C is the prefered option, I have been selling a few photos on the side, but I am having trouble making up my mind


----------



## OuZo (Oct 9, 2004)

oohhh i think you should try and make a go of the photography! :lol:


----------



## westhamsc (Oct 9, 2004)

or option 
d)go to the tiger snake farm and have a good time then option c


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 9, 2004)

westhamsc said:


> or option
> d)go to the tiger snake farm and have a good time then option c


Thats part of A/ or C/ but not B/


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 9, 2004)

Well I could be way off beam here Fuscy but I would have thought that you would have had better opportunity, whether it be for the P/T job or the Photography, in Qld?
Perhaps you could do d). on ya way to B


----------



## Stevo (Oct 9, 2004)

what about E
E) get a job at the tiger snake farm

You would probaly have to visit for the job interview tho


----------



## OuZo (Oct 9, 2004)

> Perhaps you could do d). on ya way to B



thats what i think. its on the way anyway...sortaish


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 25, 2004)

It's still all definitely happening folks!  I will further verify the dates and times with Rob & Roy (har har sounds piratey don't you think? :wink: ) and post here again to keep everyone aware that it?s still all systems go. I really hope the weather is going o be magic for us!


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 25, 2004)

If the weather is not magic I reckon the day still will be  Can't wait!


----------



## Already_Gone (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm jealous, can you re schedual it for say march next year so I can come


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 25, 2004)

Sorry AG, no way! Nothing to say we can't do it again then though


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 27, 2004)

Okay here is the low down :wink: I've contacted both parties and everything will be right for the day.

I will need, as requested by Roy Pails, the address & contact numbers for each of these people. If you like, an is totally understandable, ppl may wish to send their contact details etc to Roy themselves for privacy reasons (I certainly won't be knocking on your doors at bizarre hours of the night or wee hours of the morning, or ever for that matter:lol: :lol: )

*DEFINATES:* 
*Trader - Judy & David 
Hydro 
Stockeh - Matt & Haley 
Ricko & Woma_n 
Stevo 
Westhamsc 
Zoe & Souly 
Africa 
Javis78 
Nigmax 
dhanson - Derek & son*

Here is the email I got back from Roy:


> Luke,
> 
> At the moment I am still ok for that day. With the work I do I can still get bookings 3 days before I will try and keep the day free. Would like a list of names, addresses and phone numbers of all people who are coming. Probably will spray you all with the top of the decent and will need to wash hands thoroughly. Hope everybody is happy with this.
> 
> ...



As you can see, being that the entry to these places isn't going to cost us anything (sort of), the owners are looking for slight compensation in the way of a small donation. Since there is 17 of us I'm sure that a bottle of nice Scotch, combined with the pleasure of being personally fumigated by Roy will be worth the visit to Pails for Scales :lol: . And also not failing to mention a gold coin donation to the Bendigo Tiger Snake Farm is also suggested.

I will see how many ppl contact me first over the next few days with their contact arrangements to either myself or Roy before I hunt you down with PM's. *Please don't feel obliged to giving me your details - to Roy is fine.* Just let me know.

http://www.pailsforscales.com/contact.htm

Have a good one,
Luke.


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 27, 2004)

ATM it looks like I'm in, relos in Melb are insisting on a visit


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 27, 2004)

Beauty! Look forward to meeting you Fuscy! As no doubt everyone else. 18 ppl and counting. Possibly even 19 - you may be making an extra bed for this someone Zoe :lol: I know how you guys love guests :wink:


----------



## trader (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi Moosenoose,

I have sent our details (Daavid and Judy) to Roy. Thanx for the great oganizing you are doing for this day.  It will be so good to see everyone again and meet some for the 1st time.

Cheers, Judy


----------



## OuZo (Oct 27, 2004)

the bed has been booked! and what a lovely guest it is!   

fuscy you're coming! this meeting is gonna be soooo cool! im so excited lol


----------



## trader (Oct 27, 2004)

hey lil Zoe! See you next weekend, have a Happy Hallow e'en!!!!! Watch out for the lil 'trick or treaters' ....:wink: 

Cheers, Judy


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 27, 2004)

OuZo said:


> fuscy you're coming! this meeting is gonna be soooo cool! im so excited lol


yep : but I've been ordered to shave


----------



## OuZo (Oct 27, 2004)

> yep : but I've been ordered to shave



NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry: 

hi jude! i'll be watchin for thems trick or treaters...dont have a big enuf snake yet tho lol :twisted: :lol:


----------



## NoOne (Oct 27, 2004)

I was hoping i could go for a drive down but not gonna have the time  but then it is only victoria


----------



## OuZo (Oct 27, 2004)

> but then it is only victoria



bugga ya then


----------



## dhanson (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey Moosenoose
The countdown is on to the Bendigo/Balllarat Road Trip !!!!!

Thanks for getting the ball rolling

I have emailed our contact details to Roy

Derek


----------



## Already_Gone (Oct 27, 2004)

i'm jealous


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks Judy & Daavid, Derek & son - If people coming can post here or let me know by PM if they have sent their contact details to Roy or even myself (ppl may prefer to send it directly through to Roy for privacy reasons) that will save me PMing a ton of folks :lol: 

I've had a question put to me as to why Roy requires the contact details and to be honest I have no idea. Maybe a security thing for big numbers?? Beats me! I will endeavor to find out tomorrow and I'll post the reason for it back on here. Thanks everyone, it'll be a buzz!

Luke


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 27, 2004)

Geez, everyone sending to Roy!!!! I sent mine to you Moosey, anything you should be telling me mate?  only joshing ya buddy


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 27, 2004)

lol Africa. I thought some ppl might feel more comfortable sending their info to Roy. The details you send to me will get ditched after I send them off to him- I'm useless at any type of filing :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 28, 2004)

Pretty good response so far. Looking for these wayward members to get contact details to either myself or Roy - early days yet but... :lol: 


*Hydro 
Stockeh - Matt & Haley 
Stevo 
Westhamsc 
Javis78 
Nigmax 
Fuscus*

My latest email to Roy:



> Hi Roy,
> 
> As you?d probably have noticed contact details are being sent from people who are attending on the day. I will make sure that I supply you a list of all persons attending from our group so there isn?t any mix ups. The number attending at present is 19 including myself. I have a list of 10 contacts at the moment and will send them in to you soon. Just out of curiosity, and because I?ve been asked, why do you require the contact details?
> 
> ...



I'll let you know what the response is. He's a hard man to get on the phone - I've tried, and failed on numerous occasions :lol: So far email has been the best bet:wink:

*Remember peoples this is a once in a lifetime opportunity to be personally fumigated with TOD by Roy Pails* :lol: :lol:


----------



## soulweaver (Oct 28, 2004)

hey, i was just wondering where the address was for the tour, as i know how to get to bendigo but when we get there i have no idea of an address or anything, so could you help with that? only if it is not too much trouble, i know you have done a lot of work and wouldn't want to put you out or anything,  thanks mate, think thats abt it for now so yeah.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 28, 2004)

soulweaver said:


> hey, i was just wondering where the address was



lol Good point!

*Address: 2 Adina Crt Bendigo*







Incidently I got this map from a site called: http://www.whereis.com.au/whereis/home.jsp
Very handy!


----------



## rodentrancher (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm jealous too!! Only bout 6 hours from here. Still can't drive with my crook knee worse luck!! I would still be off work then too. Bugga!!!


----------



## soulweaver (Oct 28, 2004)

can't get someone else to come across for the day as well? that way u can get a lift


----------



## rodentrancher (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey? Maybe I should ask Peter Bredl if he wants a quick road trip to Bendigo?? I'll go halves with the fuel? Cheers


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 28, 2004)

I'ld offer RR, but I'll be going to Melbourne along the coast road and staying there for a few days.


----------



## soulweaver (Oct 28, 2004)

looking for work in melb fuscus?


----------



## OuZo (Oct 28, 2004)

yyyyaaaaaayyyyyy


----------



## westhamsc (Oct 28, 2004)

it'll be good to meet you fuscus see you there


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 28, 2004)

soulweaver said:


> looking for work in melb fuscus?



HA. Adelaide is cold enough.


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 28, 2004)

Go North Young Man! You too Fuscy


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 29, 2004)

Here was the response: :shock: Yikes! He's got a good point :lol: And perfectly understandable. So get them names in! :lol: :lol: 



> Hi Luke, The reason why is because I am not a wildlife park or a shop, you are coming to my home. And most people coming would not allow 19 strangers in to there house. The reptile world is very untrustworthy my mates collection was stolen in Adelaide yesterday. Plus there could be people coming that I do not want in my house so if people can not give me those details don't come.
> 
> Regards Roy




Here was my reply back - very friendly :wink: 



> Hi Roy,
> 
> I apologize if my question was a bit sharp. I honestly & totally understand where you are coming from. It was just a question put to me by one of the persons attending and I said I wasn?t quite sure. I thought it might be a security thing you have in place? I so far have the names and contact details of most of the 19 arranged for the visit ? I don?t believe there is any more, probably a good thing. I will have all the details you require in full. I?m very appreciative of your hospitality, as are the people who?ll be accompanying me.
> 
> ...


----------



## OuZo (Oct 29, 2004)

good job moose


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 29, 2004)

Well done Moosey old boy


----------



## westhamsc (Oct 30, 2004)

hey guys i was wondering if i could get a lift there. i can make it to your place and chip in money for petrol. it's just that my car after being hit :x is playing up and don't want to risk it. but if i have to i will drive up. so if anyone can help me out it would be great.

jacob


----------



## westhamsc (Oct 31, 2004)

no takers?  
there has to be some one


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I spoke to Roy Pails today just to touch base with him verbally. He sounds like a really great bloke  Everything is fine with him for next week so all I'm preying for is our Victorian weather doesn't throw a spanner in the works :lol: :lol: 

He has informed me that we'll be expecting a mystery APS guest from Sydney coming down?? :roll: :roll: He's either very forgetful or great a keeping a secret :lol: So I'm sure we'll all be in a bit of suspense as to who it'll be! :wink: 

I'll check through the list of attendees and get the last of the contacts off to him as discussed with him today on Wednesday. I'll post here again on Wednesday to make sure I've not forgotten anyone  

Cheers Folks,
Luke


----------



## westhamsc (Nov 2, 2004)

hey guys wondering what we are all doing for food on the day any idears?


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 2, 2004)

Well I'm having Woma sandwiches


----------



## westhamsc (Nov 2, 2004)

lmao afro


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 2, 2004)

I know, (I think I know), who the mystery attendee is


----------



## westhamsc (Nov 2, 2004)

i do it's.................................. i can't say


----------



## rodentrancher (Nov 2, 2004)

Grrr! Still jealous! Would be a good weekend away!! If only I could drive. Hey Fuscy, haven't got these darn crutches caught up in any furniture again as yet! Have to have another xray tomorrow to make sure I haven't done any more bone damage to my knee(hopefully only ligament wrench?). I've read a tad in some of the books you lent to me. Not a lot, as too many trips to physio and rec centre at the moment. Will bring em back next time i'm in Adel. ok. The Shine book is good, and have also delved into the Spider one due to the bite on my finger. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## Stevo (Nov 3, 2004)

If u still need a lift westhams i can drive u , i think nigmax needs 1 as well and he is going to cranbourne. I said I will supply snags and rissoles ,someone bring bread and sauce and some one could do a salad. Pm me if u need a lift with a phone number same for nigmax


----------



## Nome (Nov 3, 2004)

hey_im_sam and I will bring the bread and sauce and a couple of bags of chips, since we aren't local and are travelling up the day before we can't do salad or anything.

We'll bring enough for everyone, so is there any takers for salads etc?


----------



## herptrader (Nov 3, 2004)

The weather trend is not looking all that flash:


> Forecast for Melbourne Issued at 0505 on Wednesday the 3rd of November 2004
> 
> Wednesday
> Partly cloudy with further showers, clearing during the afternoon. Fresh west
> ...



This season in Melbourne it seems that every second weekend is party time and every other weekend is best spent indoors for the most part. Alas the weekend just past was the good one... which I appreciate because we were camping and field herping in the bush. Alas next weekend is shaping as pretty average :-(


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 3, 2004)

..Oh a gloom & doom report! :lol: :lol: :lol: If the weather buearu reckons it'll be raining - it'll be fine and sunny!:lol: I hope :lol:

I'll bring a salad of some kind. Maybe a couple of pre-mades from Coles or Safeway perhaps - I'll chuck them in the esky


----------



## herptrader (Nov 3, 2004)

moosenoose said:


> ..Oh a gloom & doom report! :lol: :lol: :lol: If the weather buearu reckons it'll be raining - it'll be fine and sunny!:lol: I hope :lol:



We will see. What about my every second weekend theory?

Actually the Melbourne forcast is probably not the best guide. Keep an eye on this one:

http://www.bom.gov.au/cgi-bin/wrap_fwo.pl?IDV17101.txt


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 3, 2004)

Its Victoria - if you don't like the weather, just wait half an hour


----------



## OuZo (Nov 3, 2004)

Fuscus said:


> Its Victoria - if you don't like the weather, just wait half an hour



lol you got it in a nutshell 

luke and i will bring some drinks...is everyone ok with soft drinks like coke/lift/fanta etc? let me know what you guys would like...would 3-4 bottles be enuf?


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 3, 2004)

Okay I hope I have this right:
We have 20 members attending and one or two extras from interstate that Roy is aware of. 

If you are wanting to attend all I can say is this;
 Come on guys & gals, get em in. Roy is not going to let you pass through the gates of snake heaven if you don't give him your details :lol: :lol: 

To everyone who has sent their contact details in to me - I have just forwarded them off to Roy, these names are as follows:

*1.	Moosenoose
2./3.	Ouzo & Soulweaver
4./5.	Africafishanihilator
6./7.	Ricko & Woma_n
8./9.	Trader and partner
10./11	Dhanson & son
12./13.	Stockeh and partner
14.	Stevo
15.	Nome
16 I_am_Sam
17	Jarvis78
18 Fuscus
19 Westham
20 Nigmax*

Please let me know if I have missed you - I tried to go through and get all the names but maybe I've overlooked someone - sorry if I have :roll: 

Let me add they didn?t go off to Roy in this fashion :lol: I reckon he?d think the zoo is coming to town :lol: :wink: 

Cheers everyone,
Luke


----------



## westhamsc (Nov 3, 2004)

stevo i'm fine for a lift now the lovely zo and souly are giving me a lift thanks again zo


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 3, 2004)

Moosey, sorry mate, can't make it now  Have to pull out but I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## westhamsc (Nov 3, 2004)

afro nooooooo wanted to catch up with you mate. 
don't you like me? as it seems everything i go to you don't.


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 3, 2004)

LOL West, how could I dislike you mate? I haven't even met you yet


----------



## westhamsc (Nov 3, 2004)

well all i can say is what ever you'r doing it better be good for skipping this trip.


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 3, 2004)

LOL, I wish it was mate, I wish it was!


----------



## hugsta (Nov 3, 2004)

It's not fair :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: I want to go.................but I can't......... :cry: :cry: :cry: 
I have WIRES reptile handling course along with Greggles.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 4, 2004)

africancichlidau said:


> Moosey, sorry mate, can't make it now  Have to pull out but I hope you all have a great day.



Thats a real shame Afro, but I understand how things pop up annoyingly like that   You know what this means though - we'll have to do it all over again at a later date :lol: :lol: :lol: I'll be up for it! :wink: I've PMed you my commiserations mate.


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 4, 2004)

Its bucketing down in Adalaide ATM. That does not bode well for the weekend.


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 4, 2004)

Does that meen you ain't coming over Fuscy????? I am looking forward to meeting you mate. If you ain't coming here that means I'm just gonna have to do an Adelaide trip soon, so, if you value your home State ya better come here


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 5, 2004)

can i come


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 5, 2004)

Fuscus said:


> Its bucketing down in Adalaide ATM. That does not bode well for the weekend.



Shhhhh! It's raining really hard now so it might run out by Sunday! :roll: :wink: 

...and it's never too late Jimmy! :lol:


----------



## herptrader (Nov 5, 2004)

So what was the final verdict on the food guys?

At various points people were offering to bring all sorts of items such as meat, soft drinks salads etc. Are we still doing the "bring-a-plate" thing or have we reverted to a more fend for your self approach.

If we doing the bring-a-plate what remains to be brought.

Our crew wants to contribute but needs to know what.

At the rate the weather is going we will need to hire a boat to get about :-(


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm delaying leaving until tomorrow to let this werid weather pass, strong squals and gales


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 5, 2004)

lol Daavid - or is it Judy :roll: :lol: Sorry!

I'm going to bring a few Coles pre-made salads - perhaps a potato salad and whatever else looks fresh :lol: Maybe a coleslaw or something? Anyway there will be enough for perhaps 6 people but not the 20 odd. Stevo out of the kindness of his heart is supplying all the sausages which is extremely generous of him.

As far as drinks I think that is a definate BYO. The Soulster has also kindly donated a bottle of Johnny Walker Red Label to the 'Save Roy Pails Liver' campaign :lol: :lol: So I'm not sure what else others wish to bring? 

Ulimately it would be easier if we fend for ourselves but???? I'm open for sugestions. All I'm preying for is we don't require that boat! :wink:


----------



## herptrader (Nov 5, 2004)

*Check list of what to bring*

I have looked at the weather forcast and complied a short list of items to bring. Did I miss anything?


√ Umbrella
√ Gum Boots
√ Galoshes
√ Dry-as-abone
√ Water proof hat
√ Water proof gloves
√ Rain Poncho
√ Spare Umbrella
√ Inflatable Boat
√ Water Wings
√ Waders
√ Wet suit
√ Snorkel
√ Goggles
√ Rain Coat
√ Towel
√ Food
√ Snake hook
√ Beer


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 5, 2004)

*RE: Check list of what to bring*

No...lmao..I reckon you got it covered pretty well hahaha


----------



## westhamsc (Nov 5, 2004)

*RE: Check list of what to bring*

lmao herptrader sound like someone knows victoria too much


----------



## soulweaver (Nov 5, 2004)

*RE: Check list of what to bring*

zoe and i are also bringing a few bottles of drink with us, just some coke and lift, that sorta thing


----------



## westhamsc (Nov 5, 2004)

*RE: Check list of what to bring*

i'll bring some chips and lollies for nibbles


----------



## trader (Nov 5, 2004)

*RE: Check list of what to bring*

 Daavid and I will bring paper plates, cutlery and serviettes for everyone?? any sauces needed?? another salad?? Rolls for the sausages?? Can we donate toward the purchase of the 'Jonny Walker' bottle?

Cheers, Judy


----------



## Stevo (Nov 5, 2004)

*RE: Check list of what to bring*

Maybe we all put in a little more and upgrade it to chivas regal. Being a scotch drinker i think he might like chivas better


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 5, 2004)

*RE: Check list of what to bring*

I think it was because Souly said he had a spare bottle lying around - I wish I had that sort of thing lying around lol I'm certainly easy whatever way it goes - tell me on the day  Chivas would be nice I agree and worth the extra money for certainly Roys time - not forgetting Rob either from the Tiger Farm.

So on that note I'm definately up for putting money towards any costs incurred by people - so yell out! Quietness will get you nowhere :lol: - that is apart from peoples personal loan repayments and mortgages (I've got enough of that on my plate already :lol: )


----------



## westhamsc (Nov 5, 2004)

*RE: Check list of what to bring*

i'll chip in some money


----------



## trader (Nov 5, 2004)

*RE: Check list of what to bring*

Okay can I purchase the 'chivas' tomorrow and whoever wants to put towards the cost can? 

 So Daavid and I bring paper plates, cutlery, serviettes, a salad and the bottle of 'chivas' scotch for Roy Pails. Is that alright with everyone? Please let me know, I do not want to step on anyone's toes. :wink:


----------



## Ricko (Nov 5, 2004)

*RE: Check list of what to bring*

yeah ill put in for the scotch.


----------



## trader (Nov 5, 2004)

*RE: Check list of what to bring*

...when we go to barbque the snags (thanx Stevo)...we will need tools for cooking?/ Should Daav and I bring that along?? Moosenoose?? what facilities are there? Is it at the 'snake farm' or on the way to Roy's place that we will be stopping?/ I am sorry I forget...Let me know...

Cheers, Judy


----------



## dhanson (Nov 5, 2004)

*RE: Check list of what to bring*

I am in for some homemade desserts and count me in to chip in for the scotch
Derek


----------



## OuZo (Nov 5, 2004)

*RE: Check list of what to bring*

yep we're definitely in for the scotch too! maybe we could give him both bottles lol :?


----------

